# Lekarze > Forum urologiczne >  Jak dbać o higienę członka po obrzezaniu? [stulejka]

## stulejarz2016

Witam, dnia 4 marca 2016 miałem przeprowadzony zabieg obrzezania całkowitego. Zabieg zakończył się ok. godziny 18:00, a ja zmieniłem opatrunek o 2:00, ponieważ bardzo chciało mi się siku i nie chciałem spać w ubrudzonej od krwi/moczu gazie. Nowy opatrunek był skropiony Rivanolem i owinięty wokół penisa tak, by widoczna była tylko główka żołędzia. Penis jest skierowany ku górze i owinąłem go wokół pasa bandażem, by był stabilny. Prosiłbym o wskazówki odnośnie mycia członka - krok po kroku, oraz o inne pomocne rade, które pomyślnie doprowadzą do zagojenia się rany i sprawności seksualnej.

+Aktualizacja:
Poniżej zamieszczam zdjęcia członka na dzień 6 marca 12:00, czyli 2 dni po zabiegu.
Opatrunki nakładam dość wilgotne, ale mam zamiar to zmienić, ponieważ jeden Pan urolog powiedział mi, że nie jest to zalecane, z racji materacji skóry.

Jeśli będzie trzeba załącze lepszej jakości zdjęcia
Zapodaj.Net - Darmowy hosting zdjęć i obrazków bez rejestracji! - d2ed655b7edfd.jpg
Zapodaj.Net - Darmowy hosting zdjęć i obrazków bez rejestracji! - 6e68aacbd0572.jpg
Zapodaj.Net - Darmowy hosting zdjęć i obrazków bez rejestracji! - e09dd6ab6f3b5.jpg

Pełną relacje swojej przygody opisałem tutaj -> Świat okiem SSZ : Stulejka - relacja z operacji

----------


## stulejarz2016

Dodam jeszcze, że zdjęcia członka jest przed przemywaniem, które realizowałem za pośrednictwem zmoczonego wacika w wodzie przegotowanej z rumiankiem, a później odrobiną Rivanolu

----------

